# Another Guy Gets Me Caught



## Dameon

Fuck. Got on a train fine, was heading for Portland, and got arrested in Fife! The bull says he saw me and I looked right at him, but I was laying down asleep when he stopped the train and got on. So I think somebody else was on my train, got spotted, and I'm the one they found. Good job other trainhopper.

I had to really resist telling the bull he saw somebody else, no sense in bringing somebody down with me.

Quote from an exchange between a city cop and the bull:
City cop: "Whatcha doin (bull's name)?"
Bull: "Making my quota!"

The city cops were actually really nice. The Sargent actually wound up releasing me with a court date because he didn't want to see Manbearpig go to the humane society. So I had to put on the orange jumpsuit and then take it off ten minutes later. Then walked out at 4:20 in the morning.

So now I'm actually going to stay around for my court date, on the fuckin 19th, because the Sarge talked the bull into letting me out because of my dog, and if I get extradited here god knows where my dog ends up. I'm hoping for a fine.

So yeah, I'm stuck in Seattle another eight days, and I've gotta go to court, but I'm not spending those eightdays in jail and my dog's not traumatized. So good and bad.

I think I need to retire from trains before I lose my dog.

And fuck you random trainhopper that got me caught.


----------



## Kim Chee

How many times have you gotten somebody else caught?

Rise and shine when your ride stops...
Rise and shine...


----------



## Tude

Sorry bout that. Hopeful for just fine


----------



## wizehop

Man if someone else was so careless as to be staring down a bull as they rolled through, then they should get nailed. But if the bull saw someone on a specific ride why would he come to you. Usually they see roughly where your at and then go right to ya... if some dude on a grainer porch waved him down, why would he find you passed out in a boxcar kind of deal. did he walk the train and found you first?
Cops/Bulls like to lie a lot so he could be bullshitting you. Either way shity deal but definitely cool you got out of jail. Hope your doggy's doin well.


----------



## Kim Chee

wizehop said:


> did he walk the train and found you first?



Was always my fear when I knew others were on the train.

btw: thanks for sharing, Dameon. Might help a few of the more mindful riders.


----------



## Dameon

He definitely could've been bullshitting, but I was on an IM, so one car looks pretty much like another. I don't know how else he could've found me at 2 in the morning, unless he was just walking the train and being really thorough out of boredom.


----------



## Kim Chee

There is a camera on the North end of the Tacoma yard.


----------



## TheWindAndRain

That sucks man, i thought fife was a great yard. at least they got you a prompt court date


----------



## Dameon

Got on in Seattle - Argo. Stayed down through Tacoma, and it was about 2 am.


----------



## DoctorApocalypse

Ouch, that really sucks dude.


----------



## landpirate

Dameon said:


> Manbearpig



best dog name ever!


----------



## Art101

Man that sux tough least your out and the dog is good.That Fife yard is sketchy. I sat there for over an hour in a grainer watching them buzz back and forth in the little cars and saw a bullmobile but wasn't seen and made it out. Yes I have been busted riding with somebody and it sucked...Why I ride solo now.


----------



## kokomojoe

Every time I've been caught I was with other people. I like riding alone cause of this


----------



## Waya anisitsune

Dameon said:


> Fuck. Got on a train fine, was heading for Portland, and got arrested in Fife! The bull says he saw me and I looked right at him, but I was laying down asleep when he stopped the train and got on. So I think somebody else was on my train, got spotted, and I'm the one they found. Good job other trainhopper.
> 
> I had to really resist telling the bull he saw somebody else, no sense in bringing somebody down with me.
> 
> Quote from an exchange between a city cop and the bull:
> City cop: "Whatcha doin (bull's name)?"
> Bull: "Making my quota!"
> 
> The city cops were actually really nice. The Sargent actually wound up releasing me with a court date because he didn't want to see Manbearpig go to the humane society. So I had to put on the orange jumpsuit and then take it off ten minutes later. Then walked out at 4:20 in the morning.
> 
> So now I'm actually going to stay around for my court date, on the fuckin 19th, because the Sarge talked the bull into letting me out because of my dog, and if I get extradited here god knows where my dog ends up. I'm hoping for a fine.
> 
> So yeah, I'm stuck in Seattle another eight days, and I've gotta go to court, but I'm not spending those eightdays in jail and my dog's not traumatized. So good and bad.
> 
> I think I need to retire from trains before I lose my dog.
> 
> And fuck you random trainhopper that got me caught.



is that your first time getting caught? or no if it is you'll get a 400 dollar fine, class c citation (one below a felony), and that's it. second time it's a felony as far as i can remember. only been caught once myself fucking infrared camera got my ass lmao. they said i was raging hot lmao.....


----------



## Dameon

It's my first time going to court over getting caught. Max was a year + $1000 fine. Prosecution recommended a five day sentence. Judge said something about it being an interesting case and riding trains being a tradition, and gave me just a $450 fine. Huzzah!

Nothing about it being a felony if I'm caught again. Other states might be different.

Charge was criminal trespass 1, by the way.


----------



## Dameon

Wasn't intentionally riding with anybody else, also, for those that misunderstood that.

Moral of the story is, I guess, no matter how good you are, no matter how well you time it and how careful you are, freak accidents happen and you'll get caught eventually.

Also, getting spotted could screw somebody else. Keep your head down around yards!


----------



## Kim Chee

Dameon said:


> Also, getting spotted could screw somebody else. Keep your head down around yards!



Double that!


----------



## Waya anisitsune

Dameon said:


> It's my first time going to court over getting caught. Max was a year + $1000 fine. Prosecution recommended a five day sentence. Judge said something about it being an interesting case and riding trains being a tradition, and gave me just a $450 fine. Huzzah!
> 
> Nothing about it being a felony if I'm caught again. Other states might be different.
> 
> Charge was criminal trespass 1, by the way.


yeah that was in Dallas texas that i got caught lmao, fucking infrared camera's are a motherfucker!


----------



## crow jane

Scanners and why they're useful 101


----------



## Waya anisitsune

crow jane said:


> Scanners and why they're useful 101



also another charge if found using it.


----------



## treatment

Wolfs Paw said:


> also another charge if found using it.



Got any references for your legal information regarding felony charges and scanners? Not, 'my buddy's dude's road dawg', but like, actual verifiable examples?


----------



## MolotovMocktail

Dameon said:


> Judge said something about it being an interesting case and riding trains being a tradition, and gave me just a $450 fine. Huzzah!.


Glad it turned out as well as it did and that you get to stay with your dog. Any idea what's next for you?


----------



## Dameon

Sailing to Hawaii.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Wolfs Paw said:


> also another charge if found using it.


I don't believe that for a second.


----------



## Waya anisitsune

Matt Derrick said:


> I don't believe that for a second.



http://www.fireline.org/scanlaws/scanner5.html


----------



## Dameon

It's a moot point anyway. Not everybody hopping a train is going to have a scanner all the time. I rarely have a hundred bucks I could drop on one, and generally other things I need that money for. Even if I had one, I was asleep with no reason to think I was in trouble...the train hung out in the yard a minute, happens all the time.

Sheesh, do you really do that to yourself, wake up and turn on the scanner every time the train stops, even in a normal spot to stop? I'd rather have the sleep.


----------



## Mongo

I had this story in the back of my head when I just got caught this week. Got on in Oakland I didn't know there was anyone on the train until we got near Martinez and saw a bunch of heads when we hit a siding. 3 of them get off and come to our well to talk to us while the train waits, I count 6 young kids (red flag 1) and the person that seemed to know the most about what they were doing was wearing a green cape (red flag 2).

Anyway we get to Roseville and the police were waiting for us. Me and Addie get caught and the other people got off somewhere before hand. The police are looking for more people because they tell us they got a report of 5 people. Well we get tickets and now we have court in 3 months in Sacramento. I'm going to try to call the courthouse there and have it moved to Alameda/Oakland. 

Well I guess It's time for me to invest in a scanner.


----------



## kidbob

This would be a good story for the thread i just made about (getting locked up) 
maybe an admin can do that

This is stuff i dont think the newbie traveler thinks about...


----------



## kokomojoe

@Mongo I feel like Oakland is blown up with a lot of idiots from the bay that are riding their first train. Sucks you got caught but it's happened to me too.


----------



## CohesionHouse

Did you get popped by a cop named "Officer Marvel"?


----------



## Deleted member 2626

I don't think Dameon gets on here anymore but diddo on the trains. I had my dog on two a couple years ago but haven't since because i can't stand the thought of that- Us caught on train- him put down or released from my custody or whatever. good for you for quitting trains for your dog's sake man


----------



## vantramp2016

i thought about train hopping but it just seems way to sketchy!!!


----------

